# Portuguese Oak Pocket Shooter "Y"



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello SlingshotForum friends!!

Another one of my portuguese oak series (I've harvested 4 forks of Quercus faginea, and completed 2).

I've called this one "Pocket Shooter Y", due to its resemblance to the letter "Y" and its small size, very pocketeable and with a short handle (I shoot it with a finger support)

This fork was finished with a linseed oil bath and some coats of shellac.

Hope you like it 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You've done it again! :bowdown:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

treefork said:


> You've done it again! :bowdown:


Yes, an usual design from me 

Thank you so much for your feedback, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Ahora sí, ya la ví mi amigo. Jejeje!

Que alivio no andaba borracho.

Muy chula y que bonito es detalle de tener un encino referido a tu pais Portugal, un detalle emblemático.


----------



## the_pope (Nov 27, 2012)

man! love your work! so tastefully done.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Chepo69 said:


> Ahora sí, ya la ví mi amigo. Jejeje!
> 
> Que alivio no andaba borracho.
> 
> Muy chula y que bonito es detalle de tener un encino referido a tu pais Portugal, un detalle emblemático.


Muchas Gracias Maestro!!!

Es un de la gran familia de encinos (quercus). Muy bueno material!! 

Te felicito tanbién por tu ultima resortera...Hermosissima!!!!

Saludos ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

the_pope said:


> man! love your work! so tastefully done.


Thank you very much my friend!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Stunning.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Stunning.


Thanks Beanflip!!! :thumbsup:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Now that is very tidy! Great work man...


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

You are indeed the Oak Man. No question. Such a fine little shooter! King Midas of the Oaks. Quercus to gold with the wave of a carving knife.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> Now that is very tidy! Great work man...


Thank you for your comment, Bullseyeben! 

Cheers...Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> You are indeed the Oak Man. No question. Such a fine little shooter! King Midas of the Oaks. Quercus to gold with the wave of a carving knife.


I just say this, my friend: What the heck are you doing up so late!!!! LOL 

Now serious: Thank you my friend for the comment :wave: It's a very simple fork, but a lovely wood, I think!!

Cheers, my friend ...Q


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

simply lovely !


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Once again an eye-catching pleasure. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet plinker


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Portuguese oak, one of sexiest wood grain I ever saw!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Another beautiful fork from the Q-man. The cork oak still strikes me as one of the most beautiful woods out there, and you do the wood good. The shape, the graceful lines, just top notch my friend. Eu realmente admiro suas habilidades e que Deus te abençoe. Obrigado por compartilhar conosco. g


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Amazing as always!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Another beauty, Q-Man! Small, elegant, and charming. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

What else can be said? Beautiful as always Q-man. One of the finest artists on this forum, and there are LOTS of fine artists on this forum  Love your work buddy.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

ruthiexxxx said:


> simply lovely !





flicks said:


> Once again an eye-catching pleasure. Thanks for sharing!





bigron said:


> sweet plinker


Thank you very much my friends for your nice comments!!!

Couldn't do anything without the help of this forum and it's members!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Portuguese oak, one of sexiest wood grain I ever saw!


E~Shot, you naughty boy!!! 

Your "gifts" are mounted in a couple of my slingshots, including this one (I've changed the TBG in the picture for a wider layer of TBB)

Thanks for the comment!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

tnflipper52 said:


> Another beautiful fork from the Q-man. The cork oak still strikes me as one of the most beautiful woods out there, and you do the wood good. The shape, the graceful lines, just top notch my friend. Eu realmente admiro suas habilidades e que Deus te abençoe. Obrigado por compartilhar conosco. g


Meu amigo, espero que tudo esteja bem consigo!!

Estou a ter uns tempos divertidos com a sua "Red Cedar"!!! Espectacular!!

Obrigado pelo seu comentário ...e por escrever em portugês!!!

Um abraço...Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Saderath said:


> Amazing as always!





Dayhiker said:


> Another beauty, Q-Man! Small, elegant, and charming. :wub: :wub: :wub:





BrokenPins said:


> What else can be said? Beautiful as always Q-man. One of the finest artists on this forum, and there are LOTS of fine artists on this forum  Love your work buddy.


Thank you so much for your good comments, my friends!!

I whish I could be an artist like the ones in this forum, BrokenPins  But I'm glad for you guys liking my work!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Q, I saw there were so comments that one more is just a drop in a sea, but I have to say - very clean work a good finish. Like that a lot! I can't even believe that the finish is just shelac. I have to try that some day.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

stej said:


> Q, I saw there were so comments that one more is just a drop in a sea, but I have to say - very clean work a good finish. Like that a lot! I can't even believe that the finish is just shelac. I have to try that some day.


Thank you my friend!!! :wave:

Any tips on applying shellac just ask me!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice one, always with a fine finish


----------



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Love those little pocketables! Absolutely beautiful, Q. I hadn't realized that I was such a fan of oak -- until most recently


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Mr.Teh said:


> Nice one, always with a fine finish





CK Slingshots said:


> Sweet!





Thistle said:


> Love those little pocketables! Absolutely beautiful, Q. I hadn't realized that I was such a fan of oak -- until most recently


Sorry for my late reply, my friends!! And THANKS SO MUCH!!!

You guys rock!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Simple yet elegant.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

SHTF Slingshots said:


> Simple yet elegant.


Thanks a lot for your kind reply, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

*Simple yet outstanding. Q, you're a natural of naturals.*


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

you make the most awesome natty's i've seen anywhere. keep up the good work man, you never cease to amaze me.


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Classic catty, and beatiful oak. You have inspired me to find a few red oak forks to carve on.


----------



## funkysod (May 2, 2013)

Beautiful slingshot! I have an oak fork drying, soon dry enough. I'm probably taking some inspiration from this one in to that fork


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Simple uncomplicated elegance , these are the naturals I really like!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Dr J said:


> Simple uncomplicated elegance , these are the naturals I really like!


Many thanks Dr.J!!!

That's my aim too: making simple but functional slingshots  I'm glad you've liked it!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Ohh gran MAESTRO Q: ... simplemete BELLISIMA ... :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Arturito said:


> Ohh gran MAESTRO Q: ... simplemete BELLISIMA ... :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Arturo


Thank you so much my dear friend!!!

You're very kind :wave:

Saludos!!!!

Q


----------



## Katman (Jun 14, 2013)

WOW!!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

It is just simply beautiful!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Katman said:


> WOW!!!





Can-Opener said:


> It is just simply beautiful!


Thank you very much, my friends!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Have to come back again. It looks even better the second time around.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

mr. green said:


> Have to come back again. It looks even better the second time around.


Thank you so much, dear sir!!!!

It is a pleasure and very inspiring to me to receive your nice feedback!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Joao Dias (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello and congrats beautifull "Fisga" (Slingshot in inglish)

Parabens Tuga é bonito, senti orgulho no teu trabalho, ao mais alto nivel...obrigado por partilhares!!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

I still love this! What a beauty!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

generic said:


> I still love this! What a beauty!


Thank you for bringing this up. I never get tried of looking at this beauty.


----------

